# Early rifle hunts



## Professor (Sep 5, 2021)

So, I was recovering from COVID, and now I am un-recovering. I went out to shoot my bow and quickly came back in. Mountain hunting next weekend may be a bit ambitious. Hopefully, in another week I will have recovered enough to brave the wilderness. So, tell me about these early hunts. Lots of hunters? Should I expect the bears will still be dining in the trees?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 5, 2021)

Professor said:


> So, I was recovering from COVID, and now I am un-recovering. I went out to shoot my bow and quickly came back in. Mountain hunting next weekend may be a bit ambitious. Hopefully, in another week I will have recovered enough to brave the wilderness. So, tell me about these early hunts. Lots of hunters? Should I expect the bears will still be dining in the trees?


Im finally feeling back 100%. It’s been 3 weeks since the peak of my fairly mild symptoms though. I shot my bow all through it, but I was very shakey and pretty weak. A b12 shot will help if you can get one. Hope you get back on your feet soon man.
The Chestatee hunt isn’t super crowded, much slower than the deer hunts.  I can’t speak on the others.


----------



## Professor (Sep 5, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Im finally feeling back 100%. It’s been 3 weeks since the peak of my fairly mild symptoms though. I shot my bow all through it, but I was very shakey and pretty weak. A b12 shot will help if you can get one. Hope you get back on your feet soon man.
> The Chestatee hunt isn’t super crowded, much slower than the deer hunts.  I can’t speak on the others.


It will be during the week so likely few people.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 5, 2021)

Professor said:


> It will be during the week so likely few people.


There was a lot of road traffic last year, buncha guys with dog boxes scouting for the dog hunt, they won’t be there this year. Dog hunt is a few weeks out. Should be pretty mild pressure this year.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Sep 6, 2021)

The weekdays are significantly quieter. Most people go less than 100 yards from their vehicle and leave early. I've always done better on the late rifle hunts.


----------



## Professor (Sep 6, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The weekdays are significantly quieter. Most people go less than 100 yards from their vehicle and leave early. I've always done better on the late rifle hunts.


See, I am excited because I can’t kill a deer even if one jumps on me. I might actually have a shot at a bear.


----------



## Mattval (Sep 13, 2021)

I will be up there!  Yall come visit me in camp.  Of course I will be gone all day hunting...


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 13, 2021)

Mattval said:


> I will be up there!  Yall come visit me in camp.  Of course I will be gone all day hunting...



Saw your other thread which makes me glad to see this! Good luck, happy hunting and enjoy nature


----------



## dhsnke (Sep 14, 2021)

I saw a nice 200-250 pounder on the first gun hunt on Cohutta last year. Passed him up. Was waiting on ole mossy horns. He didn't show until the second gun hunt though. The first gun hunt in my opinion you have a better chance at a bear than a deer.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 14, 2021)

When DNR opened the roads last year that were closed for Archery & Small Game, it got stupid crowded  (not hunters, but, dirtbikes, four-wheelers, campers, hikers, etc.)



I had seen 4 bears in 2 hunts in the 2 weeks prior to the early firearms season.  Once the gates opened, I saw nothing.


----------



## Professor (Sep 14, 2021)

Robust Redhorse said:


> When DNR opened the roads last year that were closed for Archery & Small Game, it got stupid crowded  (not hunters, but, dirtbikes, four-wheelers, campers, hikers, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen 4 bears in 2 hunts in the 2 weeks prior to the early firearms season.  Once the gates opened, I saw nothing.


Where was this?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2021)

I have seen so many bear drop already this year. These early rifle hunts are just going to be the first of many opportunities for many this season.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 15, 2021)

Professor said:


> Where was this?


Possibly everywhere. There was a lot of road traffic on Chestatee last year, not many folks out in the woods though.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 15, 2021)

Robust Redhorse said:


> When DNR opened the roads last year that were closed for Archery & Small Game, it got stupid crowded  (not hunters, but, dirtbikes, four-wheelers, campers, hikers, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen 4 bears in 2 hunts in the 2 weeks prior to the early firearms season.  Once the gates opened, I saw nothing.


There were a ton of recreational campers, dog walkers, and old folks in sedans up and down Dicks Creek. My buddy and I met mid day and another hunter stopped and we BSed for a few hours at mid day while the common city peasants passed by. Most were friendly, a few just ignored us.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 16, 2021)

Chattahoochee


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 16, 2021)

Anyone else getting ready for Chestatee? My brother and I are heading up to the camper tonight. We will bow hunt tomorrow morning before the rain, then start rifle hunting Sat-Tues. If any other GONers are gonna be there y’all let me know!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Anyone else getting ready for Chestatee? My brother and I are heading up to the camper tonight. We will bow hunt tomorrow morning before the rain, then start rifle hunting Sat-Tues. If any other GONers are gonna be there y’all let me know!


 I'll be at my RV camp (Turner's Campsites) less than a 1/2 mile from the southern entrance to Chestatee (tonight or tomorrow).  I'm not as familiar with Chestatee as chattahoochie, where I normally hunt.  But last week I found a little secret that I hope is not well known, so I'm gonna hit that up at some point.
 Where y'all at?


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 16, 2021)

I just found out about the early rifle hunts thanks to @Professor. I was planning on scouting and hunting opener in October, but will be going in blind on Saturday and hoping to get very lucky on my first ever bear hunt


----------



## Professor (Sep 16, 2021)

My son and I are packing right now. We will be up there Sunday to set up camp. We might hunt some in the evening. We plan on hunting all day Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Anyone else getting ready for Chestatee? My brother and I are heading up to the camper tonight. We will bow hunt tomorrow morning before the rain, then start rifle hunting Sat-Tues. If any other GONers are gonna be there y’all let me know!


Ill be up Monday, Im gonna look for yalls truck because thats at least a good starting point haha!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I'll be at my RV camp (Turner's Campsites) less than a 1/2 mile from the southern entrance to Chestatee (tonight or tomorrow).  I'm not as familiar with Chestatee as chattahoochie, where I normally hunt.  But last week I found a little secret that I hope is not well known, so I'm gonna hit that up at some point.
> Where y'all at?


Blairsville, Rivers Edge II. Hope you aren’t in my secret spot. There’s a 99% chance I will poop right under your drivers side door. Same deal applies to guys that park behind me @Joe Brandon  Haha Hey I’m pretty sure you’ve actually killed bears, all I’ve done is miss one, so I may be looking for YOUR truck.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 16, 2021)

If anyone is hunting solo y’all can DM me your number, I’m down to help someone pack some meat, assuming we have service.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Blairsville, Rivers Edge II. Hope you aren’t in my secret spot. There’s a 99% chance I will poop right under your drivers side door. Same deal applies to guys that park behind me @Joe Brandon  Haha


 Are you coming back across the mountain to go in the south side of Chestatee?
 I'll probably go in there for my 1st hunt on an afternoon...
My spots are the kind of spots that make people think 'why would anybody wanna hunt right there'?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Are you coming back across the mountain to go in the south side of Chestatee?
> I'll probably go in there for my 1st hunt on an afternoon...
> My spots are the kind of spots that make people think 'why would anybody wanna hunt right there'?


Yea I will be checking a few spots, some out of Dockery area, some out of the Dicks Creek road, and maybe a few new ones in who knows where.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I will be checking a few spots, some out of Dockery area, some out of the Dicks Creek road, and maybe a few new ones in who knows where.


How passable is Dicks Creek Rd? As in, how far can you get without 4WD or great clearance?


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 16, 2021)

GAoutdoor said:


> How passable is Dicks Creek Rd? As in, how far can you get without 4WD or great clearance?




Ive seen civics go the whole way up dicks creek road.


----------



## Professor (Sep 16, 2021)

GAoutdoor said:


> How passable is Dicks Creek Rd? As in, how far can you get without 4WD or great clearance?


Front-wheel drive will take you all the way. When dry, a 2wd truck can do the same. use good judgment when wet.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm headed to Chattahoochee tomorrow, good luck to everyone that goes!


----------



## bany (Sep 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Are you coming back across the mountain to go in the south side of Chestatee?
> I'll probably go in there for my 1st hunt on an afternoon...
> My spots are the kind of spots that make people think 'why would anybody wanna hunt right there'?


Maybe I should come up and show you around that one spot?
all this chatter the last year or so has me wanting to get back up there! But seriously y’all have a great time!


----------



## Mattval (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Anyone else getting ready for Chestatee? My brother and I are heading up to the camper tonight. We will bow hunt tomorrow morning before the rain, then start rifle hunting Sat-Tues. If any other GONers are gonna be there y’all let me know!


I will be up there Fri


----------



## Mattval (Sep 16, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm headed to Chattahoochee tomorrow, good luck to everyone that goes!


What is going on at Chattahoochee?  Deer or Bear?


----------



## Mattval (Sep 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> If anyone is hunting solo y’all can DM me your number, I’m down to help someone pack some meat, assuming we have service.


I am solo!


----------



## antharper (Sep 16, 2021)

Mattval said:


> What is going on at Chattahoochee?  Deer or Bear?


Bear , firearms , sept 18-24


----------



## Rabun (Sep 17, 2021)

Hope y’all have a safe and successful hunt!!  Can’t wait to see some pics of bears down!


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 17, 2021)

I will be in Wyoming on a family trip (not mad about it) but wish I was able to go on the early rifle hunt. Good luck to you guys. I will be checking in to see how its going often, so please post updates if you can!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 17, 2021)

Chants are out. Snakes too. A little rainy today, but not as bad as the forecast was saying earlier in the week. Hoping it breaks up and we get some clear weather tomorrow.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey guys im a new guy here and don't post much but have been reading the threads as much as i can.its been a great help . I know its clear in the regs where it shows the dates for the early bear hunts but i wanted to double check to see if the later dates are are legal for bears as well during the buck hunts ?

*FIREARMS*

Buck Only: b Nov. 17-21, Dec. 8-12 | s Dec. 26-Jan. 1


----------



## Professor (Sep 25, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> Hey guys im a new guy here and don't post much but have been reading the threads as much as i can.its been a great help . I know its clear in the regs where it shows the dates for the early bear hunts but i wanted to double check to see if the later dates are are legal for bears as well during the buck hunts ?
> 
> *FIREARMS*
> 
> Buck Only: b Nov. 17-21, Dec. 8-12 | s Dec. 26-Jan. 1


If it states “Deer and Bear” above those dates.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 25, 2021)

Professor said:


> If it states “Deer and Bear” above those dates.


Thank you


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> Hey guys im a new guy here and don't post much but have been reading the threads as much as i can.its been a great help . I know its clear in the regs where it shows the dates for the early bear hunts but i wanted to double check to see if the later dates are are legal for bears as well during the buck hunts ?
> 
> *FIREARMS*
> 
> Buck Only: b Nov. 17-21, Dec. 8-12 | s Dec. 26-Jan. 1


That’s Chestatee WMA dates. You don’t want to hunt there, it’s steep, thick, and ugly. It’s wet and rains all the time, it’s either too hot, or too cold, never just right, nobody nice hunts there, and there ain’t much game. You are for real looking at single digit success rates, in pretty much all the mountain WMAs. All the rifle hunts on Chestatee are for bucks and bears, minus the bear only rifle hunt that was last week. That was your best chance at getting a bear. The later hunts aren’t as good for bear, but better for the 3 deer that live there, and me and my crew always get those, so there probably won’t be any left for you. Your chances of getting a bear drop off dramatically in November and especially December, folks still get them later in the season, but it’s more luck than anything once they start laying up and aren’t gorging on white oaks.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> That’s Chestatee WMA dates. You don’t want to hunt there, it’s steep, thick, and ugly. It’s wet and rains all the time, it’s either too hot, or too cold, never just right, nobody nice hunts there, and there ain’t much game. You are for real looking at single digit success rates, in pretty much all the mountain WMAs. All the rifle hunts on Chestatee are for bucks and bears, minus the bear only rifle hunt that was last week. That was your best chance at getting a bear. The later hunts aren’t as good for bear, but better for the 3 deer that live there, and me and my crew always get those, so there probably won’t be any left for you. Your chances of getting a bear drop off dramatically in November and especially December, folks still get them later in the season, but it’s more luck than anything once they start laying up and aren’t gorging on white oaks.


I was up there and can confirm some of that. Tent was either removed or stolen, luckily we were on the bears and were lucky to get one , also got a participation trophy shed way back in there for hiking all week in the rain. The laurel and thorn thickets don’t play haha.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> I was up there and can confirm some of that. Tent was either removed or stolen, luckily we were on the bears and were lucky to get one , also got a participation trophy shed way back in there for hiking all week in the rain. The laurel and thorn thickets don’t play haha.


A lot of that was tongue in cheek especially the part about nobody nice hunting there- everyone I’ve ran into is very pleasant. The rest is mostly true. I love hunting up there. It is a miserable challenge but it makes success much sweeter.


----------



## Professor (Sep 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> A lot of that was tongue in cheek especially the part about nobody nice hunting there- everyone I’ve ran into is very pleasant. The rest is mostly true. I love hunting up there. It is a miserable challenge but it makes success much sweeter.


It really is a harsh environment to hunt. I know you were joking, but most of what you said is true. I do take issue with the claim there are no deer, which I hear about public land in the mountains generally. There are more deer than people think. They are just good at playing hide and seek and they have a huge wilderness to hide in.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> A lot of that was tongue in cheek especially the part about nobody nice hunting there- everyone I’ve ran into is very pleasant. The rest is mostly true. I love hunting up there. It is a miserable challenge but it makes success much sweeter.


 So far everyone I’ve met has been nice.  It is definitely a challenging area but you a correct, all the hard work comes back 10 fold with some success. If the schedule allows I hope to be back up there again soon.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 27, 2021)

Professor said:


> It really is a harsh environment to hunt. I know you were joking, but most of what you said is true. I do take issue with the claim there are no deer, which I hear about public land in the mountains generally. There are more deer than people think. They are just good at playing hide and seek and they have a huge wilderness to hide in.


Oh for sure, I think those claims come from folks that walk easy areas or sit food plots. Some folks just aren’t good at spotting sign too, and can walk an area and think there is nothing living there. I talked to a guy hanging out at the check station on the bear hunt, wound up finding out he walked one of the same ridges I walked on the same day, just a few hours after me. I found a decent bit of fresh bear sign, heavy trail, bar bed on one of the high spots, he only found some scat that he stepped in.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 27, 2021)

Professor said:


> It really is a harsh environment to hunt. I know you were joking, but most of what you said is true. I do take issue with the claim there are no deer, which I hear about public land in the mountains generally. There are more deer than people think. They are just good at playing hide and seek and they have a huge wilderness to hide in.


Don't take our word for it, dnr will freely admit we have some of the lowest (I think lowest) deer densities in the state. I'd venture the entire southern Appalachian region has some of the lowest in the country, apart from private land edges and pockets. 
But I love hunting them. As infuriating as it can be. 
I let a nice basket rack walk Saturday at 15 yards. Lost count of deer seen. 
But, I might regret not shooting him later, cuz they are hard to kill with a bow lol


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 27, 2021)

Alot might depend on your experience and perspective.

Would i say there are no deer in the mountain's. No i wouldnt.
Would i say there is only a tenth of what there was in the early 90s. Yes i would.

So if you compare the sign i find today. To the sign you would see back then. Theres not really much sign at all.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 27, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Alot might depend on your experience and perspective.
> 
> Would i say there are no deer in the mountain's. No i wouldnt.
> Would i say there is only a tenth of what there was in the early 90s. Yes i would.
> ...


The change has been catastrophic for sure! Man I miss the late 90s, lol. Maybe the early 00s, cuz pigs and bears were prevalent as well, just not sustainable I guess.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 27, 2021)

Professor said:


> It really is a harsh environment to hunt. I know you were joking, but most of what you said is true. I do take issue with the claim there are no deer, which I hear about public land in the mountains generally. There are more deer than people think. They are just good at playing hide and seek and they have a huge wilderness to hide in.


I mean, I went in blind last week and bumped a nice fat shooter doe.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 28, 2021)

GAoutdoor said:


> I mean, I went in blind last week and bumped a nice fat shooter doe.


We don't have those here. Seriously. 
We need every single doe we have. 
Our fawn recruitment is somewhere less than 20%. 
That's after we have the lowest deer densities around.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 28, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> We don't have those here. Seriously.
> We need every single doe we have.
> Our fawn recruitment is somewhere less than 20%.
> That's after we have the lowest deer densities around.


That's quite low. My comparison was meant to say that, if I was hunting somewhere legal to take does, I would have no hesitation taking her. She was hefty.


----------

